# New Stairs | My Error = Your Humor For The Day



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...I made a huge error while installing my new Torklift Glowsteps. 

Here is a link to our Blog on the install and direct link to the YouTube video, where you get to see first hand what I did.

Blog - https://www.rvwiththetanners.com/single-post/2017/10/19/New-Stairs-Bye-Bye-Bounce

YouTube - 




Laugh all you want...I have no issue with laughing at myself too.

BTW....Torklift was AMAZING to work with during this. They have rocketed to the top of my list of companies that go above and beyond with their level of customer support/service.


----------



## IBDAGRIZ (Jul 17, 2017)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...I made a huge error while installing my new Torklift Glowsteps.
> 
> Here is a link to our Blog on the install and direct link to the YouTube video, where you get to see first hand what I did.
> 
> ...


 Good stuff there Jim.. LMAO!!

Instructions? Hilarious brother..

Curious as to what they had to resend to you though? Couldn't you just put it back together after removing the other bolts or did the instructions go missing, along with the pics?

I like the better stairs for these units lately. Stock ones are seriously lacking.

Keep 'em coming dude..

Griz


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

IBDAGRIZ said:


> Curious as to what they had to resend to you though? Couldn't you just put it back together after removing the other bolts or did the instructions go missing, along with the pics?


Torklift has custom tools to complete the washer/bolt/nut installation. Looking at the part, it looks easy enough to put it back together...trust me I tried for a LONG time, before I even ask my wife to help hold stuff. Yep...had to swallow my "man pride" and ask for help. In the end, the area is sooo tight and small, there is really no way to get everything lined up by hand.

Again...Torklift was fantastic. They send the replacement (entire setup) and only held my credit card in case I didn't return the one I broke.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Re:301BQ I have been considering replacing the forward (living room /bunk) step with the Torklift. You mentioned the customer service is fantastic, what do you think about their steps? Sometime my wife has balance issues and I am looking for a sturdier step for her and the grandkids to enter and exit the camper. Thank you for sharing the video.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DFG said:


> Re:301BQ I have been considering replacing the forward (living room /bunk) step with the Torklift. You mentioned the customer service is fantastic, what do you think about their steps? Sometime my wife has balance issues and I am looking for a sturdier step for her and the grandkids to enter and exit the camper. Thank you for sharing the video.


Just got back from camping this weekend and using them. Have to tell you, I wish we had installed these a LONG time ago. They are really easy to deploy and VERY stable. They have an add-on hand rail, that might be very helpful for your wife. I've seen one installed on another RV, but I can't give you first hand knowledge about the rail, other than it looked very nice.

For anyone else reading this, here is the link to Torklift's site.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your results. I will be replacing the front step for next season.


----------

